# Dikhololo - Beekman Group?



## TAG (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi,
We received a statement for one of our Dikhololo weeks in today's mail.  The levy for a one bedroom is R 3,220.  There were a couple of ads stuffed into the envelope along with the statement.  One is touting iExchange which is a trading company I'd not heard about.  The other is a letter saying that the Board at Dikhololo has contracted with Vacation Management Services, who are "...excited regards the opportunity..."  VMS appears to be owned by Beekman.  

I did a search but didn't come up with much in the way of relevant information regarding Beekman.  I do, however, seem to recall reading something about them somewhere- and it wasn't very flattering.  Does anybody know what this means for Dikhololo in the longer term?  
Thx!


----------



## silentg (Feb 4, 2017)

Glad I returned my week


----------



## carl2591 (Sep 11, 2017)

is that the infamous "bullfrog" that decimated the Krouger lodge? property some years ago..


----------

